# How did you meet your spouse?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Now that we know that for most of us our spouse is our best friend, let's find out how we met that best friend. My wife and I met in high school (11th grade). We were in the same Accounting class. We would talk but I wasn't sure if she was interested and was too scared to ask her out. The last day of school she asked me to go to lunch with her and that's how it all started. We've been together ever since. Got married a year and a half later. I'm sure there are some great stories out there.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

My wife and I were in the same wedding together. The groom is my cousin and the bride is her friend. Funny thing is, I knew her sister for several years before I ever knew she was even alive! Her sister never told me she had a brother and sister. We went out a month after the wedding and haven't been apart since. That was 7 years ago.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Met mine at a dance at Fairchild Hall in Fairchilds, Texas in the year 1979. Married 5 years later October 1984.
This foolish woman still loves me to this day and I'm still baffled by that!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

at work....we have a fiesta party every year, had a few with the guys at the table, spotted her, they caught me looking, told me i didn't have the jeuvos rancheros to go talk to her....got up, lost her in the crowd...went to the restroom, on the way, she appeared...started talking, 6 months later we were married.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I was 14 when my Mom & Dad divorced. My Dad and I moved into a little house in Houston that the land lord lived on the same property. The land lords daughter was 15 and pretty wild for her age. Guess it was love at first sight for both of us. We put our parents through hail untill they let us get married. They new it wouldn't last. 
I was 15 and her 16. There were some tough times back then but it was to this day the best thing I ever did. 39 years, 4 kids and 8 grand kids with one on the way. It just don't get any better.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

At the Tiburon, a bar in Arlington. She was with a date. He was sick in the bathroom and I asked her to dance. After the dance I asked for her phone number. She told me her name and said you can find it in the phone book if you remember it tomorrow. I remembered, called her the next day, four weeks later we were at the JP getting married. My best friend didn't give us a wedding present until 7 years later because he said it would never last.

That was 32 years ago September 20th. That was in 1980, the hottest summer on record. Now everyone knows why it was so hot.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

We met in 2nd grade. We attended a small school outside of Abilene & went through 12th grade together. Started dating at 15 and married at 20. 31 years as of 3 days ago. I'm the luckiest guy alive.


----------



## aggieredfish (Mar 3, 2011)

I was stumbling from the dixie chicken over to Kyle field for midnight yell. She was in front of her dorm waiting for a date that was late. Asked her to yell practice, she said yes. Its been a wild 11 years, but i wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

Best friend in HS and college and I were on our way to a strip joint on Telephone Rd. Car passes us and then pulls into the left hand lane to turn onto a side street. Streets are slick and I was going too fast (69 GTO w/ a 421 tri-power engine). Could not stop and rear ended her brand new '71 Toronado. Married her six weeks later. 41 years later, I'm still paying for that accident. The cars didn't last, but the marriage has.


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

I was a sophomore and she was a junior in high school. She had one of her friends ask me out for her. That was 13 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I had been in an abusive relationship that ended with him failing to fulfill his promise to my parents, his parents and the divorce judge - the promise was murder suicide - but I'm still here. So at 22 I was a widow and not real anxious to get involved again. But my cousin had other plans.

She wanted me to meet her "telephone man" who was actually her cable guy but he was on a telephone pole the first time she saw him.  Anyway, her best friend worked with him and they set us up on a blind date.

He cancelled our first date because his dog died that day and he was bummed. I was impressed. My ex tried to shoot my dog so I had bought an ashtray that said "Love me, love my dog" and I thought this guy has a good heart. Then the next night he showed up and we had pizza and walked the beach and planned to go fishing the next day. Except his boat starter had gone out so we spent the day fixing the boat.

The next day we went fishing. Two days after that he proposed and I accepted. We were going to get married the next day, Friday, but my parents nearly had a heart attack so we waited a week so they could drive down from Granbury to meet him first. 

Twelve days after we met on a blind date we got married in Alta Loma at the home of the girl that introduced us. We had our 31st anniversary May 9th.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't tell her I told you, but she came to a party at my house and I was the only one that could handle cleaning up her barf. LOL

5 years later, still doing great!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Won her in a back alley poker game. :tongue:


Her brother and I played college baseball together and she came into town one weekend to see him. She saw me instead :brew2: Yep...that lady there will be my wife. 


And she had the same last name as me ! 


That Arkansas reunion was a blast :biggrin:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

She was my lab partner in freshman chemistry at A&M, back in 1983. She walked in late (of course), and there was a seat next to me and one next to a corp turd. She said she thought I looked smarter. 29 years later, here we are...


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Algebra class circa 1992


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

met mine at the old City Streets on Richmond at a halloween party Oct. 28, 2000. i used a unique pick up line. i left a beer on the counter and when she got in front of it, i accussed of her of trying to drink my beer. she was dressed up as pebbles, so i took her bone out of her hair and wacked her with it. i spun her around the dance floor and got her dizzy enough to get her phone number. we married sept. 28, 2002. we will celebrate 10 years in about 5 weeks.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

My first one and I met in Jr. High at a swim party.

No. 2 and I re-met at our 40 year H.S. reunion and married 3 months later. I took her to Saudi Arabia and a guy ask if I would trade her for 40 camels. I said 45 and you have yourself another camel. I'm bad! J/K. :tongue: CF?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I was best buds with her brother and he was also my tournament fishing partner..stinking bass fishin. 

He couldn't make one tournament so I asked if he would mind if I took his sister. Without hesitation he said go for it. 2 minutes later I was on the phone with her making plans. We fished our hearts out and found out we had a lot in common and decided to go out on a real date shortly after. 1 year later I asked her parents for permission to spend the rest of my life with her. They agreed, thank God.


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Well this one time at band camp..... She worked at a store I always stopped at in edinburg. Been 4 years since we got married,still kicking it. Feels like 5 minutes.... Underwater. I'm a lucky man,she still puts up with me.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

The old Holiday Inn behind UTMB 1978, Friday was Happy Hour and all the Nurses and Doctors would be there. Talk about a Target Rich Enviroment married in 1980 and still going strong.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was stuck in traffic crossing the bridge from Matamoros, MX back into Brownsville, TX. I was riding in the back seat of my Dad's 4-door pickup truck. She was driving a car in the next lane over, also stuck in traffic. I thought she was cute, so I started smiling at her, but she was busy yacking on a cell phone and didn't notice. Her little sister (riding passenger with her) got her attention, and she looked at me. I yelled "You calling my house on the phone? Cause' if you are, i'm not home yet...". She laughed, and said "I don't have your number!". I gave it to her, and that night she called. I went to her house, and we sat in her driveway for the next few hours, talking, laughing, and getting to know each other a bit. That all happened on new years day in 2003. We married in Sept of 2004. Be 8 years on September 19th. Best decision i've ever made.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I met her at a bar called Einstein's in Katy Tx. It was a Thursday, $12 steak night. I was there ate my steak, had a a few beers and she and a friend walked in. She sat close to me and ask whats good to eat here and I replied the ribeye is great. She got one and ask if I wanted some. I said no but she put some on a fork and started feeding me. I was hooked! I told her to loose her friend and she did and the rest was history. She is a good women and great with my little girls. I love her very much.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I was a 15 year old freshman she was a 17 year old senior with a black on black standard mustang in high school. She felt bad because I had a crush on her cousin who basically would drag me around by my tongue and treat me like ****. So, my future wife picked me to be her band buddy, mentor thing for band geeks, so that she could show me that not all of her family was like her cousin. Don't get me wrong, she loves her cousin but felt like her cousin had taken advantage of me.

3 years later, she graduated from nursing school and I graduated from high school and we got married that summer. I did concrete work all summer to pay for the 2 week honeymoon in Hawaii and the deposit on the rent house. Here we are just celebrated 9 years of marriage on August 2nd. 

On September 8, 2012 at 8:36pm we will have been dating for exactly 13 years. :doowapsta


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

On New Year's Day 1994, my wife got mad at her boyfriend (at the time) and came to my hometown to visit her college roommate (who I graduated HS with). Went out as a group to the Longhorn in Vinton, LA that night. My girlfriend (at the time) was not old enough to go so I went with my friends. We talked, danced, had a great time, and both dumped our boy/girlfriends the next week. Will celebrate 15 years of marriage next month...


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Met mine at an Aggie happy hour here in San Antonio. He was laughing and smirking about something across the bar from me, so I went to go found out what was so funny. Started talking g, he asked me out to go dancing that night (I don't dance and I had a sassy cat at home who did not like it when mom was home late ) and I turned him down. Next day I found out that he and a buddy of hiswere going to a hockey game. Bought a ticket, sat next to him, and have been married for 8 years.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I was the dancer at her Bachelorette party 21 years ago .


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

1988 Pappasitos (original at Hillcroft and Richmond). Waited tables together. Started dating in '89. Married in '94. About to hit 18 years.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

After a short experiment in rage, spite and divorce attorneys, I was determined to be a single man forever and I had made it all the way to 35 years old, holding true to my plan-too many fish, not enough time. So I would date, but NEVER commit. If I smelled a trap I'd bail. So I'm seeing three ladies, nothing serious, when I started to find a single rose on my door step each night when I got home from work. I couldn't ask any of the ladies I was dating if they were the mystery girl, so I said nothing. This went on for thirty days. I found myself racing home each day, not sure if the mystery would continue.

 Then one day there was a note. It said, "If I had a rose for every time I thought of you, I could walk in my garden forever." The next evening instead of a rose waiting for me, it was the 19 year old college temp from work and she was hot as a fire cracker! I was not even close to what her parents had in mind. No one thought we'd last a year. That was 18 years ago and she's still my best friend, the Mother of my children and my lover.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

KingTut said:


> After a short experiment in rage, spite and divorce attorneys, I was determined to be a single man forever and I had made it all the way to 35 years old, holding true to my plan-too many fish, not enough time. So I would date, but NEVER commit. If I smelled a trap I'd bail. So I'm seeing three ladies, nothing serious, when I started to find a single rose on my door step each night when I got home from work. I couldn't ask any of the ladies I was dating if they were the mystery girl, so I said nothing. This went on for thirty days. I found myself racing home each day, not sure if the mystery would continue.
> 
> Then one day there was a note. It said, "If I had a rose for every time I thought of you, I could walk in my garden forever." The next evening instead of a rose waiting for me, it was the 19 year old college temp from work and she was hot as a fire cracker! I was not even close to what her parents had in mind. No one thought we'd last a year. That was 18 years ago and she's still my best friend, the Mother of my children and my lover.


That's a winner!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

High School. Went to senior prom 27 years ago. we've been goofy for each other ever since.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I met mine in a bar......there was this long tall red head came up and asked if I wanted to dance....which I said yes...she then told me not with her...but with her firend.....I laughed and told her if her firend wants to dance then she needs to ask.......about 15-20 min later I felt a tug on my shirt and looked around and DOWN.......she was 5' tall im 6'5".....and she asked if was too good to dance with her?....to which I replied with my own question....if she was too good to ask?......She did and we danced for the rest of the night.....we closed the bar down and I called her a few days later...we talked and met for lunch....she had everything that I wanted in a girl......we married two yrs later.....have 3 kids....4 grandkids ....and 1 great grandchild........

She was a keeper.......dont know where I would be if it werent for her.......

To the OP...................................Thanks for the trip....green to ya


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

KingTut said:


> After a short experiment in rage, spite and divorce attorneys, I was determined to be a single man forever and I had made it all the way to 35 years old, holding true to my plan-too many fish, not enough time. So I would date, but NEVER commit. If I smelled a trap I'd bail. So I'm seeing three ladies, nothing serious, when I started to find a single rose on my door step each night when I got home from work. I couldn't ask any of the ladies I was dating if they were the mystery girl, so I said nothing. This went on for thirty days. I found myself racing home each day, not sure if the mystery would continue.
> 
> Then one day there was a note. It said, "If I had a rose for every time I thought of you, I could walk in my garden forever." The next evening instead of a rose waiting for me, it was the 19 year old college temp from work and she was hot as a fire cracker! I was not even close to what her parents had in mind. No one thought we'd last a year. That was 18 years ago and she's still my best friend, the Mother of my children and my lover.


Very nice.


----------



## tmcmillin (Apr 17, 2012)

We worked together, different areas, but didnt really think much of it until she came back from lunch one day with red hair.... Then the chase was on! 13 yrs later i tell her she dont have to dye it red but she does anyway


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I met mine at Floors Country Store. Randy Rogers was playing that night did not get her phone number for 2 weeks. Has been my best friend and fishing partner ever since. God help her lol


Daryl


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

she and her cousin come over to my house while we're partying after making deer sausage all day. we were in the middle of tequila shots and "who can stay in the smoke house the longest", somewhere during the festivities she drew a mustache on me with a sharpie and was gone, i didn't think much of it... two years later i see her at an engagement party and ask her out for drinks and she said yes. spent the next few months dating and one day called her up to take her fishing to rockport for the day, she said yes. we waded out to this area, her little push button reel broke so all i had was my bait casters. in no time she learned to cast it and she limited out on reds and drum in about an hour, and i was too busy unhooking her fish that she may have helped me with my limit a little bit too. After that i knew it was time to get serious! she's continues to be my best friend, and an absolute dream to be around. we get married in 7 weeks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

High School..I was a senior..she was a soph.. I had a car and my buddy didn't.. He had the 'hots' for a girl and I gave him a lift to go see her. She happened to have a friend visiting her...the most beautiful blonde I had ever seen in my life... Things just 'clicked'.. Dated for a couple of years and finally got up the courage to ask her Daddy for permission..

Rest is history... 61 mostly wonderful years...and she is still beautiful.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We met at a dance in 1981 and were married two years later.

She is the most special woman I have ever known.

TH


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

they would BAN me if i told you the story, but that was 25 years ago and we're still going


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> I met mine in a bar......there was this long tall red head came up and asked if I wanted to dance....which I said yes...she then told me not with her...but with her firend.....I laughed and told her if her firend wants to dance then she needs to ask.......about 15-20 min later I felt a tug on my shirt and looked around and DOWN.......she was 5' tall im 6'5".....and she asked if was too good to dance with her?....to which I replied with my own question....if she was too good to ask?......She did and we danced for the rest of the night.....we closed the bar down and I called her a few days later...we talked and met for lunch....she had everything that I wanted in a girl......we married two yrs later.....have 3 kids....4 grandkids ....and 1 great grandchild........
> 
> She was a keeper.......dont know where I would be if it werent for her.......
> 
> To the OP...................................Thanks for the trip....green to ya


You are 46 years old and have a great grandchild? Impressive!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes ......she had a son from a previous marriage.....and I claim him as his own and his child......and that one's child


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I met mine on britishwifes.com. The russianwifes.com website was not working that day.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

There are some great posts on this thread.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Playing frisbee at Lake Waco with my buds and made a bad throw and hit her in the head, went to apologize and that was it! 23 years now and 2 beautiful daughters.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just plain old bad luck... :rotfl:


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

My hubby and I met on a blind date set up by mutual friends (who were a married couple). They went on the first date in case we didn't get along. Well, 2.5 months later, we got married and this past April, celebrated 31 years. I was 23, he 25, so we weren't babies. Both of us had jobs (a biggie in my book) and we knew what we wanted! Now that we're both retired and staying home all day, not sure how things will go--hahahaha. Gotta love him.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just plain old bad luck... :rotfl:


You DO seem to be 'snake bit', Blake...:rotfl:

Mebbe you and Trod can join JQ on his trip to the islands....:tongue:


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Which one???? I got 4 to chose from.

Tinman


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

tinman said:


> Which one???? I got 4 to chose from.
> 
> Tinman


LOL, Tinman... that' why I always introduce my wife as..."I'd like you to meet my FIRST wife ."

(acually..she's the ONLY one (60+ years now)...but it kinda 'keeps her on her toes'...so to speak...):tongue:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was an acquaintance with my girlfriend at work for about five years. For five years we had just exchanged pleasant "good mornings" and "hi, how are you"'s until we ran into each other at a birthday party for a mutual friend at a nightclub about six months ago.

She asked me to dance.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> I was an acquaintance with my girlfriend at work for about five years. For five years we had just exchanged pleasant "good mornings" and "hi, how are you"'s until we ran into each other at a birthday party for a mutual friend at a nightclub.
> 
> She asked me to dance.


Well ?????... as Paul Harvey would say..."And now..the rest of the story."

Don't leave us in suspense, Brucie....:tongue:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just plain old bad luck... :rotfl:


x2 - LOL!! . . . wg


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My junior year in high school some buddies and I threw a pasture party after a football game... We drug an old couch out to the pasture and set it next to the fire. The head cheerleader from the rival town came and sat down next to me to warm up. We started dating and I took her to my senior prom, went off to college and I broke up with her because I was too cool to date a highschool chick. 10 years later I ran into her at a Kevin Fowler concert and been together since. We just had our 5 year wedding aniversary.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Well ?????... as Paul Harvey would say..."And now..the rest of the story."
> 
> Don't leave us in suspense, Brucie....:tongue:


Dancing is a vertical expression of a horizontal desire. Katie and I have been together ever since. :smile:

She's the sweetest women I've ever known.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I was 33, my mom & dad had both passed away, I had no brothers or sisters & I had never been married. Not even close. I was a dedicated bachelor & fully enjoying it. She was the cousin of a good friend, that I had been on a bowling league team with for quite a few years at Armadilla Lanes on Fuqua. She joined the team. We were both dating people, but we started going out to eat after league just talking about "stuff". Got married about 1 1/2 yrs later. That was 18+ years ago. I'm still trying to figure out what happened!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> There are some great posts on this thread.


Ye Sir there are. 'Bout to the OP some green.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

swifty said:


> Ye Sir there are. 'Bout to the OP some green.


Fish&Chips has been a pleasant addition to this website. I enjoy his posts.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

We met in 4th grade. We rode the same school bus. She was the quiet one in the front of the bus. I was one of the loud obnoxious boys in the back of the bus. We graduated the same year in high school (1982) and, although we knew who each other was, we never hung out at all.


Four years later, we had just graduated college and "met" again at a wedding party. We married two years later. It will be 25 years next June. 

We have our 30 year high school class reunion tonight.


Anytime our son does anything gross or obnoxious, she says that it serves her right for marrying the grossest kid on the fourth grade bus.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

i was an instructor for competition obiedience dog training and she was one of my students (the worst!!!) i called her dog fat and lazy one class. didnt see her again for 6 months. ran into her at the trainling kennel one evening on my way home and bang!!! knew she was the girl for me. engaged three months later and married 5 months after that. that was 25 years ago this past wed. still going strong better than ever.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

As a guy who's recently divorced... these stories are rather touching.
I'm LOVING the single life... but maybe one day I'll have a great story to share again!

I guess it's a good thing that I still feel enough to be touched by your stories... keep em coming!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

met her on adultfriendfinder.com


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> met her on adultfriendfinder.com


Your so wrong Gilbert.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> met her on adultfriendfinder.com


I hate to break this to you...but a LOT of guys "met" her on there before you


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

My sister was in Nursing School at Hermann Hospital. My future wife was one of her buds. Frequently my sister brought her along to visit my parents on free weekends. I was in the Army at the time. My sister decided I needed to get some mail from people while I was in Nam so she asked several of her nursing student buds to write me. My future wife wrote as did a couple others but she kept writing when the others ceased to write. She knew I liked Snoopy cartoons so she would cut out Snoopy cartoon characters from the Sunday Chronicle and tape them to her letters to me. She continued to write until I returned from Nam and was discharged. When I returned we started dating while she finished nursing school and I was working on my degree in college. Once while double dating with my cousin and her husband we were sitting in my aunt’s front room with me on one side of the room and she on the other. For some reason the thought popped into my head that “this girl would make a good mother for your children”. (To this day I think either God or my Guardian Angel was speaking to me). Not knowing what to do about that, I picked up a small decorative pillow from the couch where I was sitting and threw it at her. She threw it back. In the summer before starting my senior year of college we got married. 

We’ve been married 43 years, have 2 sons and 3 grandkids.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Met in Highschool. I was a Junior and she was a sophmore, we were just friends for 2 years. The summer after I graduate I spend the Summer in Louisiana working construction/cattle, at the end of the summer I came back to Texas to start College. My first night back, a friend and I went to a party. She was there and sparks flew. We have been together 17 years, married for 12 with 5 kids. It has been one crazy ride, not quite sure why she puts up with me.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Went to visit family in the country. We went to a county fair.
There was a big outhouse with 2 doors (his and hers). It had one long board with 2holes, seperated by a wall. I thought it would be a good idea to stick my head in the hole on my side to see what I could see. She had the same idea. hwell:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> met her on adultfriendfinder.com


I met her there once or twice as well.:slimer:


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

She was working at sonic between her junior and senior year and my ex best friend, her boy friend took me over there to "look" at her. When I saw her, I told him I was going to marry her. That was 23 years ago.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

I saw my wife at a rush party my freshmen year of college. Asked around about her to see if she was dating someone. Found out she was not and waited for the right time. I actually pledged under her and she gave me a share of demerits. :frown: I remember after a few months after pledging talking to someone about her and he said there was no way she date me. We made a courtesy bet of a coke...well you know the rest of the story. I need to cash in on the bet come to think of it. We have been married for 24 years.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I went to work for her that summer 
A teenage kid so far from home 
She was a lonely widow woman 
Hell-bent to make it on her own 
We were a thousand miles from nowhere
Wheat fields as far as I could see 
Both needing something from each other 
Not knowing yet what that might be.

'Til she came to me one evening 
Hot cup of coffee and a smile 
In a dress that I was certain 
She hadn't worn in quite a while 
There was a difference in her laughter
There was a softness in her eyes 
And on the air there was a hunger 
Even a boy could recognize.

She had a need to feel the thunder
To chase the lightning from the sky 
To watch a storm with all its wonder 
Raging in her lover's eyes 
She had to ride the heat of passion
Like a comet burning bright 
Rushing headlong in the wind 
Out where only dreams have been 
Burning both ends of the night.

That summer wind was all around me
Nothing between us but the night 
When I told her that I'd never 
She softly whispered that's alright 
And then I watched her hands of leather 
Turn to velvet in a touch 
There's never been another summer 
When I have ever learned so much.

we had a need to feel the thunder 
To chase the lightning from the sky 
To watch a storm with all its wonder 
Raging in each other's eyes 
We had to ride the heat of passion
Like a comet burning bright 
Rushing headlong in the wind 
Out where only dreams have been 
Burning both ends of the night.

I often think about that summer 
The sweat, the moonlight, and the lace
And I have rarely held another 
When I haven't seen her face 
And every time I pass a wheat field
And watch it dancing with the wind 
Although I know it isn't real 
I just can't help but feel
Her hungry arms again

She had a need to feel the thunder
To chase the lightning from the sky 
To watch a storm with all its wonder 
Raging in her lover's eyes 
She had to ride the heat of passion
Like a comet burning bright 
Rushing headlong in the wind 
Out where only dreams have been 
Burning both ends of the night.

Rushing headlong in the wind 
Now where only dreams have been 
Burnin' both ends of the night


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I met my wife at Somerville High. I was in the 11th grade and she was in the 9th. I had been in the Airforce for a year when we got married and the rest is history.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i had a customer a couple of weeks ago that goes with this thread.

he was a very nice, professional african gentleman. his wife was a very picky person. he referred to her as "this woman". after i would explain something to him, he would ask me to explain things to "this woman" who was at work. during the installation and when we were done, i had to call "this woman" per his request.

after we were done installing, i asked him how he found "this woman" and claimed her as his own.

he said, "i didn't find 'this woman'." he said that he was the 17th of 48 children and he had (9) mothers. he said his name was half a page long because of all of his mothers. 

he said that his family chose his wife for him. he is from cameroon, africa. he said that the wife belongs to the family. he said if there is any disagreement between the spouses, you must disengage for some time, and after your anger has lowered, you can reunite. he said some couples will get back together after sometimes 20-30 years. 

i asked him if they have divorce where he was from. he said no way! how could you divorce a woman that does not belong to you?

thank God i'm from the USA!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Won Hunglo said:


> I went to work for her that summer
> A teenage kid so far from home
> She was a lonely widow woman
> Hell-bent to make it on her own
> ...


 Ladies and Gentlemen
Garth Brooks appearing live on 2cool fishing


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

I was going into my senior year in High School she was going into her sophmore year...had a mutal friend set us up on a double date (she knew who I was...I was clueless...still am come to think of it) ....when she got in my car...I swear my jaw must have hit the floor...I might have gotten five words out the entire date.... after dating for six months she told me I was the one......I ran like mad....but she caught me....when I asked her dad for her hand he started shaking his head....told me she told him at fifteen as a sophmore she was going to marry that guy...he didnt believe her...16yrs....six married she still chases me around the couch after we put our 11month old son to sleep....I cannot imagine life without her....she is the greatest Mom and a even better Wife...Im a lucky SOB.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Parafirediesel said:


> Im a lucky SOB.


you got that right. congrats!hwell:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Parafirediesel said:


> I was going into my senior year in High School she was going into her sophmore year...had a mutal friend set us up on a double date (she knew who I was...I was clueless...still am come to think of it) ....when she got in my car...I swear my jaw must have hit the floor...I might have gotten five words out the entire date.... after dating for six months she told me I was the one......I ran like mad....but she caught me....when I asked her dad for her hand he started shaking his head....told me she told him at fifteen as a sophmore she was going to marry that guy...he didnt believe her...16yrs....six married she still chases me around the couch after we put our 11month old son to sleep....I cannot imagine life without her....she is the greatest Mom and a even better Wife...Im a lucky SOB.


We have a new member of the Hot Wife, Ugly Dude club. Congrats!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> We have a new member of the Hot Wife, Ugly Dude club. Congrats!


x 100000000000000000100000000000000010000000000


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Well this one nite at Pappa Gauyo's!! Not,, met my babe when her step dad who was friends with my parents had me come over to meet his son who moved in with them to get straight (which didn't work) and she was there! The rest is history after 5 years dating and 29 years married!!! It's still going on!!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Big *** beer night at outback pub.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep, definite life time member....and thanks, she can cook great, loves to camp, and fish, lets me go fishing whenever I want, and not a day goes by that I do not look at her and thank god for such a trully wonderful person to call my wife.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

picked mine up at a bar. 

We did happen to work at the same company at the time, but had only meet once or twice before that. Been married ten years now, together twelve. She keeps me in line, that is a full time job.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bar in mexico.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I was a 17 yo pump jockey at full service gas station in Baton Rouge and this cute red head in Mercury station wagon kept coming in every 3rd day for gas. Still remember the license plate # 301A973. She was 16 and on Fridays she'd come through in her cheerleaders uniform. Fell head over heels for her, married her 4 years later, and will have been married 29 years this December.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I was the hottest thing around and she begged and begged!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

In a bar as well. The old Last Frontier in Clearlake. It was a Friday night and I was hammered. Told her I would be back Saturday night.
On Saturday my sister was going out there as well. Told her I met this chick last night and I think she's the one. Didn't remember her name or exactly what she looked like, but I knew. Lucky for me she found me that night. Shortly after that we were a couple and have been for 17 years.
Wife still calls BS on that think she's the one story. She puts up with a lot and I am lucky she decided I was a keeper.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

We met doing the chicken dance at a Church dance on South Main in Houston


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

bar


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

My wife was a runway model.
Found her drunk out at the end of the runway.

Thanks Larry


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

He spotted me at a C&W dance bar in Corpus teaching the bartender how to make a particular shot. We danced then went to Taco Cabana after closing. For some reason, I gave him my real phone number.
He called.
I asked my mom if I should go on a date with a guy I met at a bar. She said, "Here's a quarter, honey. Call me if you need me." h:

That was 1991. We've been married 20 years this past July...


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

Met my wife my senior year of high school we passed each other in the hall every day. She was the aggressive one at the beginning. We got engaged her senior year and married 4 years later. Now we have 3 girls and a wonderful life. Best thing that ever happened to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mutual staring back and forth in 11th grade then I wore my wranglers and rodeo buckle and sealed the deal!! happily married 17 years 2 kids


----------



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

The Wife and I meet on a deployment to Iraq. Been together ever since. We have 3 wonderful children and just bought a larger house.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

The Cuddly Kitten Bar off Whisper Alley, Okinawa.


Not really, but served with some that did! I remember one young farm boy from Iowa who was trying to marry a well known girl who worked in a Skivvy-House, think she was his first and he fell in love. She was so well known because of a certain set of skills she had, which made her in high demand. Anytime a Marine wanted to marry a foreign national it had to be approved by the military for security reasons and there were obvious problems with this woman. Our CO sent the poor love-struck youth to every Chaplin on Okinawa trying to talk him out of it and when they failed to change his mind they flew him to see a highest ranking Chaplin in the Pacific on mainland Japan to see if he could change the boys mind. Never heard what happened but they are probably still married today; like I said she really did have a special skill-set.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

We started dating in 1977, met at Simonton Rodeo, spent more than a few nights there and Fort Bend County Fairgrounds, Fairchild Hall, Circle 8, good gosh, I hate to admit it, I used to rodeo and loved to dance, however it brought me my wife, been married now 30 years


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I also met a few prospects at the emotions dances across south texas on thursday nights 101 klol was there a many times with moby and colonel!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

These stories sorta give me hope....but then again I sure do enjoy the single life.


----------



## love them reds (Dec 9, 2010)

*Love at first sight.......*

Ok 2coolers, I'm not married as of yet but guess where I met my soul mate, the love of my life.......... here on 2coolfishing.com. One day I posted a thread on here about my kids and I enjoying the outdoors- fishing, camping, hunting, boating etc etc etc.... Looking for friends to do these things with.. Ofcourse I received a few private messages, but only went forward with one in particular... We started talking and text messaging (more text messages than my 16 year old daughter) lol:headknock I live in Alvin and he is from Baytown..... So after a couple of days of texting we decided to meet at Bass Pro Shops in Pearland.. Wasnt really looking for anything romantic, just some new friends... But the minute we connected eyes, it was love at first sight.... We've gone on a few dates, a trip to Lake Livingston, trip to Jonestown , the Baytown races and are crazy in love with each other... We have both told each other that we are in love and never want to be without each other.. We both have been married before and didnt really want to ever be remarried, but the tale of love at first sight and soulmates has hit reality and has changed both of our minds. ... My fairytale prince has finally come true.. Its really awesome to be able to find someone with the same interest.

Just wanted to share my story because for those of you out there that think you havent found the right person, i say ---Love is like a butterfly...If you're in a hurry to catch it, You'll never catch it.. But if you're kind and patient it will come and land on you shoulder  ♥

Eddie, if your reading this.......... Thank you for being you and coming into my life when you did.. I love you and your son like I have never loved before. I will forever be greatful... I love you baby kisssmkisssm


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You going to BassPro tomorrrow??? LOL Congrats!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Seriously...10 pages and no one had said they met their wife/husband online? lovethemreds ain't married yet. 

I met my wife back in early 1999 on Yahoo Personals, back before they figured out they could make money and still offered it as a free service. We are both pretty tech savvy(at the time) and thought what the hell, give it a shot and see what this online dating thing is all about.

She sent me an email and used her nickname Andy at the close of the email. My first response to her was that I wasn't into other guys........romantic huh?
She replied back and said that Andy was short for Andrea, and that she was certain she wasn't a man.

Once we got past that awkward beginning, we continued to email and chat via IM on AOL and eventually progressed to phone calls. It took about a month before she would actually meet me in person(remember, this is back in '99 and meeting someone online could be considered dangerous). We agreed to meet in town. Unbeknownst to me, she had made arrangements with her friends that if she didn't report in by a certain time, they would come looking for her. 

We started "dating" in June of 1999, Engaged in August of '99, married in April '00, had our son in November '09.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> We started dating in 1977, met at Simonton Rodeo, spent more than a few nights there and Fort Bend County Fairgrounds, Fairchild Hall, Circle 8, good gosh, I hate to admit it, I used to rodeo and loved to dance, however it brought me my wife, been married now 30 years


dang, those are some of my old stomping grounds. the first time i went out on a date was the spjst hall in needville to see joel nava and the border.



dbarham said:


> I also met a few prospects at the emotions dances across south texas on thursday nights 101 klol was there a many times with moby and colonel!!


oh, those were the days. they were the only band that played this song which i got to dance with many other's wives.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha... Emotions was pretty much all we had back then! They were good though!


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

My wife and I were in a few classes together as juniors in high school. We started studying together and doing projects together...she actually had a boyfriend who had already graduated. I told him to take a hike...he didn't understand me the first time, but he sure got it the second time. He was a pretty nice guy, but she was mine. Too bad for him. We dated through high school and college, made it through a long distance relationship with no issues and made it official eleven years ago...a wonderful wife and two fantastic little boys keep me grounded every day. Don't know what I'd do without them.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Dathaidragon said:


> The Wife and I meet on a deployment to Iraq. Been together ever since. We have 3 wonderful children and just bought a larger house.


Thank you both for your service...and what a great story...beautiful family!


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

huntnetime said:


> Thank you both for your service...and what a great story...beautiful family!


X2! Thanks for all you do! And that looks like it's gonna be a wonderful home for those cute kids!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

love them reds said:


> Ok 2coolers, I'm not married as of yet but guess where I met my soul mate, the love of my life.......... here on 2coolfishing.com. One day I posted a thread on here about my kids and I enjoying the outdoors- fishing, camping, hunting, boating etc etc etc.... Looking for friends to do these things with.. Ofcourse I received a few private messages, but only went forward with one in particular... We started talking and text messaging (more text messages than my 16 year old daughter) lol:headknock I live in Alvin and he is from Baytown..... So after a couple of days of texting we decided to meet at Bass Pro Shops in Pearland.. Wasnt really looking for anything romantic, just some new friends... But the minute we connected eyes, it was love at first sight.... We've gone on a few dates, a trip to Lake Livingston, trip to Jonestown , the Baytown races and are crazy in love with each other... We have both told each other that we are in love and never want to be without each other.. We both have been married before and didnt really want to ever be remarried, but the tale of love at first sight and soulmates has hit reality and has changed both of our minds. ... My fairytale prince has finally come true.. Its really awesome to be able to find someone with the same interest.
> 
> Just wanted to share my story because for those of you out there that think you havent found the right person, i say ---Love is like a butterfly...If you're in a hurry to catch it, You'll never catch it.. But if you're kind and patient it will come and land on you shoulder  ♥
> 
> Eddie, if your reading this.......... Thank you for being you and coming into my life when you did.. I love you and your son like I have never loved before. I will forever be greatful... I love you baby kisssmkisssm


Wow! That's great.


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

*Will not be "SHOT DOWN"*

Well it was 23 April 1993 21 days after completing a US Naval enlistment as a *GRUNT CORPSMAN (Devil Doc) Semper FI,* and this beautiful young High school Senior girl and her friend come by my Best buddies and my house looking for another of our buddies. I saw her and said " **** honey you are fine as Wine" and her quick response was your an *****. Well thought you are not getting off that easy well a few weeks later I run into her again at the Tomball FFA Show and spoke to her a bit and she said I have a boyfriend but we are going to Viginia City after here. Well I eventually show up there and there she is amongst a few friends so in my Buzzed state I start to talk to her and actually this time she obliges and we talk and dance, but she reminds me her boyfriend is there, but I just simply continue to talk and admire her. Well I eventually get her work number and call her a few days later and it was on from there and then 14 Oct 1994 we were married and know two teenagers later we are still happily married going on 18 here in the near future. I couldn't ask for a better Wife, Mother and my Bestest Buddy...:cheers::texasflag


----------



## The Hook Remover Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

My wife and I met on Eharmony.com in 2006 and married in 2010. Thing are going great!!!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

My future MIL worked at the school were I got my first coaching job. I was drinking coffee during my conference priod and someone asked if I was married or had a girl friend, my response was no to both questions. The next week my future MIL introduced her daughter to me, and we were married 6 months later. Will celebrate 40 yrs this coming March!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Parafirediesel said:


> I was going into my senior year in High School she was going into her sophmore year...had a mutal friend set us up on a double date (she knew who I was...I was clueless...still am come to think of it) ....when she got in my car...I swear my jaw must have hit the floor...I might have gotten five words out the entire date.... after dating for six months she told me I was the one......I ran like mad....but she caught me....when I asked her dad for her hand he started shaking his head....told me she told him at fifteen as a sophmore she was going to marry that guy...he didnt believe her...16yrs....six married she still chases me around the couch after we put our 11month old son to sleep....I cannot imagine life without her....she is the greatest Mom and a even better Wife...Im a lucky SOB.


x 1 million...definitely looks like you overshot your coverage...congrats


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I knew she was the one that night I saw her dancing @ Heartbreakers. I stumbled up to the stage & stuffed a $100 bill in her drawers. She came to my table afterwards & stuck her arse in my face. It was the most special night of my life! kisssm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I don't remember how I met her, but I remember moving out well. The happiest day of my life. :wink:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

gary said:


> i don't remember how i met her, but i remember moving out well. The happiest day of my life. :wink:


winner!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I knew she was the one that night I saw her dancing @ Heartbreakers. I stumbled up to the stage & stuffed a $100 bill in her drawers. She came to my table afterwards & stuck her arse in my face. It was the most special night of my life! kisssm


HeHeHeHe!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I knew she was the one that night I saw her dancing @ Heartbreakers. I stumbled up to the stage & stuffed a $100 bill in her drawers. She came to my table afterwards & stuck her arse in my face. It was the most special night of my life! kisssm


Chicks love when guys get all romantic like that.:biggrin:


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

The first time I saw my wife she had two black eyes and a split lip from a beating by her husband. This was at the er and I was a Leo doing the assault report a few weeks later I see her again. This time at her home he had beat her again and as luck would have it he did resist arrest. Couple of months later I walk into a store where she was working she saw me and said "there is my hero " . Thats been 31 years and 4 grown children ago been some rough times but I would not want be with out her


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

MIL thought I was a good fit back in 1975. She has never been fond of me since. Been together on and off for 37 years married for 17.


----------



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

mid 1980's on a computer chat board in Austin when we were 13... (Before the internet except for compuserve and AOL). met in person at a BBS party under the mopac bridge in Zilker park 

Our lives went in different directions, we met again in our 20's and then in late 30's we realized we were made for each other.


----------



## R Willis (Jun 6, 2011)

First marriage was over, went to the bar. Decided to shoot some pool, needed a partner. She looked pretty hot so I figured she would do fine. She shot better pool than I did. Dated a couple of years, got married. My brother was visiting when our first anniversary came around. He and I were booked to go offshore. He bailed, she said I will go. 8-12 offshore, rough trip. She was a trooper but never went again and is fine with me going whenever I like. Married a couple of years then I became a Christian, a year later she did too. (PTL) Now I am a pastor and she runs a non profit outreach....31yrs later more in love than ever before.
Three kids, 1 grandbaby...more to come.
Life is good.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I knew she was the one that night I saw her dancing @ Heartbreakers. I stumbled up to the stage & stuffed a $100 bill in her drawers. She came to my table afterwards & stuck her arse in my face. It was the most special night of my life! kisssm


tacky . . . wg


----------



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

huntnetime said:


> Thank you both for your service...and what a great story...beautiful family!


Thank you Guys.


----------



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

KingTut said:


> X2! Thanks for all you do! And that looks like it's gonna be a wonderful home for those cute kids!


Thank you Guys.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Met my wife in an AOL chat room 12 years ago, been married 11yrs. Have a 10 year old, wouldn't change anything if I could go back. :cheers:


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine is kind of a long story but I will keep it short. Was married the 1st time at what I consider to be too young. Got divirced 2 years later. Hooked up with a mother of 2 children and that did not work out either.

Decided I wanted to be single for a year no matter what. Not even a girlfriend. So I hit my mid-life crisis at about age 25 and bought a sport bike. Found out about a sport bike gathering so I decided to attend. Was sitting at the bar when this fine hot red headed girl appears on the other side of the bar. I was in complete shock. She was HOTTTTTTT. Told my buddy that girl was way too good for me and out of my league. I left and went home.

A few weeks later I was on a sport bike forum and low & behold the hot red head appears online. I only knew it was her from her avatar picture. We chatted and she had a boyfriend. No big deal as I was not really looking. 

We went to several track days & even raced together on the track but never thought anything of it. Well they broke up and she started chasing me. I did not want anything to do with her as I was friends with her ex. You know the whole "Bros before %&ES" thing. 

Well I finally gave in when my mom told me that this girl would give me a wild ride in life. Well as usual my mom was right. We just celebrated 7 years back in July. She is my best friend & the love of my life! All of my friends absolutely love her. She loves to fish, hunt, etc, etc and she puts up with me.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

We were teaching together.I never really noticed her until one day she bent over in the hall to pick up some papers. She was wearing a pair of tight shorts,what a great looking butt! lol Thirty years later,that butt is much older but still great looking!!


----------



## newguy56 (Jun 22, 2009)

41 years ago this month on the front steps of the B.S.U. at East Texas State University a long haired form fitting grey sweater set caught my eye. She smiled, I was shy. I looked at the person standing next to me and said 'that's someone I would marry in a hearbeat'. Two years later I did just that. We will celebrate our 39th wedding anniversary August 25th. Two wonderful children and five grandsons later it doesn't seem like it has been that long. I love her more today than when we first married and would do it all over again in a heartbeat.


----------



## CFJTEX (Jan 6, 2010)

20 years ago today. We met at a party at a friends house and have been together ever since. Three kids and she still takes my breath away!!!


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm pleasantly surprised that the most common answer isn't 'at a family reunion.'


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

On the internet, in a Yahoo! chat room, went on a date, and was married inside of 6 months, 12 years and counting now.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

She was a blind date on valentines day feb 14 1991.I showed her my fishin n huntin pictures under the dome light in my truck,told her this is what I do for fun.Dated 3 years and are blessed with 2 big foot boys.Darn was i crazy.lol I love you Babe.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I just let the best woman in my life get away from me she married another man Saturday 2 weeks ago.Im not sad to say it It brought a tear to me eye know I let here go and walkaway.I just hope I can find another one some day. I hate being by myself.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Same thing happened to me 32 years ago. I was depressed - caught a Southwest flight to Corpus to see my brother. On the plane I was sitting next to this old dude, pouring out my story, chain smoking Marlboros and drinking whiskey (you could do that on a plane in 1981). Anyway, he said "son, the only way to get over a woman is to find a new and better one". Sage advice - God was he ever right. Two years later I met my 2nd wife in an elavator at work. We'll be married 30 years next February. Believe me, I upgraded from riding the bench on the A team to starting in the pros. Move on - I promise it will get better....


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

I was wakeboarding a few years ago and hurt my left leg really bad on a fall I went to the ER and said it was a pulled muscle 2-3 more docs said the same thing over the next 7 months or so. On our local wakeboard forum some chick named jennifer25 said that she was a chiropractor that specialized in sports injury and just started working in a new office. I emailed her about my condition and we set up an appointment. I went in and met her chit chatted and said I need an x-ray (all the other docs said I didn't need one) and found out that my tibula was broken and healed back and my muscle need to be stripped (btw this hurts)... She was seeing someone but we talked a lot over the next month or so. Her office had a fancy Christmas party and her current boyfriend was out of town and she figured I was the only guy she knew that owned a suit so she invited me. Things went well that night she ditched her boyfriend shortly after and came over to my house on New Years eve and never left we have been married for 5 years with 3 great kids.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

In '84, her now-ex best friend was my guitar partner's wife. Whenever we had a gig, the two of them would be there. I had known her since the mid '80's, but lost touch for various reasons. During the time she came to our gigs she was married to a real tool. I would stand on stage and sing to her all night (she had no idea), but never really talk to her between sets, because hitting on my bandmate's wife's best MARRIED friend was way too complicated for me to want to deal with (and there were single women around that kinda liked guitar players). So she decided I was a snob. Six months later, in '95, she had been separated for a while and showed up at a solo gig I was playing with a group of her friends that knew me. We started talking, and the next thing we knew, we were the only one's left in the bar and she had no way home. Gave her a ride home, kissed her goodnight and we've been together ever since.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Met my wife on match. Don't really know why I was on there. But it was a great choice I made been married almost 3 years now and we have a great daughter together. We r best friends. Love both to death


----------



## shellyLisa (Jan 22, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> High School..I was a senior..she was a soph.. I had a car and my buddy didn't.. He had the 'hots' for a girl and I gave him a lift to go see her. She happened to have a friend visiting her...the most beautiful blonde I had ever seen in my life... Things just 'clicked'.. Dated for a couple of years and finally got up the courage to ask her Daddy for permission..
> 
> Rest is history... 61 mostly wonderful years...and she is still beautiful.


I LOVE THIS! I hope to make 61 years in my life time w/my wonderful hubby!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine is a friend's little sister. First time I saw her she was and infant. I can remember throwing frogs and snakes at her and kicking her off her tricycle as a little girl. She broke up with her boyfriend right before her prom. To short of notice to find a new date so she asked me to take her. Reluctantly, I did. I fealt like a perv going to a HS prom at 21 years old. Been together 25 years now.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

HOW I MET MISS PAM

It was August 8th, 1971. My best friend and I were out for a day run on the scooters. We pulled into a choke-and-puke on I-45, out by the Goodyear blimp hangar. It's long gone now but the name of it was the Hungry Hobo. I was still smarting, socially, from the business of getting divorced, an experience he'd been through several months earlier. He had a girlfriend but I was still in a kind of shock and hadn't got my social mojo working again as yet.

He called his girlfriend on the phone and found out that she was over at her girlfriends house (Pam's). In his efforts to get me back into my social groove he asked me if I'd like to meet a new girl. I puckered immediately but I knew it would be a good idea so I agreed.

I asked him all sorts of questions about her and he was really vague when I asked him how OLD she was. He said she was about Sharon's age (His girlfriend). I asked him how old Sharon was and he cut his eyes away and mumbled something about how she was ABOUT 20. Well, fine then. Lets go. I was 27 at the time and thought 20 might be a little young for me but what the heck, I wasn't going to marry the girl. It was just a blind date. Yeah right!

So we pulled up in front of Pam's house and I find that she is still living with her parents. Bummer. Definitely not cool.

We went inside and after all the introductions were made my friend suggested we go for a ride on the scoots. Pam's dad said okay but be back by dark. WHAT? Oh never mind lets just ride.

We took off North on I-45 and rode to Huntsville State Park. We rode around there for a while and then headed on back to Pam's house. On the way back we ran into some really hard rain. I'm talkin' about a trash mover and a frog strangler. No gloves or face shield and the rain was stinging badly every place it was hitting bare skin. We pulled up under an over pass (the 830 bridge over I-45) to wait it out and flagged down a nice old couple in a Caddy and asked them to call Pams folks when they reached their destination to let them know we would be late and why. The rain eventually let up and we made it shortly after dark. Needless to say her dad was very happy with me for being so safety conscious and for being thoughtful enough to flag those nice folks down and have them call and tell what was going on.

So Pam and I began to date. We got along extremely well and soon we were approaching the serious stages. One night out on a date she was complaining about having to go home by midnight. I (still thinking she was ABOUT 20) suggested she get her own place. Even though she was just out of highschool she had already landed a job as a data processor with Traveler's Ins. Co. So she did have a certain degree of independence, or so I thought. I told her that by the time I was her age I'd seen nearly half of the free world. Time to cut those strings and get on with it.

That's when she dropped the bomb. "Well, I just graduated from high school and my dad might....."

"Hold on a minute there!" I said. "You just did WHAT? What year did you graduate"?

"Oh, just THIS year".

"How old are you"?

"I'll be 18 in October." She was beaming with pride. I was deciding whether or not to jump out of the car and run for the hills. Remember now. I'm 27 at that point.

So we rocked along like that till the Christmas Holidays. BTW I might also mention that my friend and his girlfriend knew that she wouldn't go out with me if she knew my true age just as certainly as they knew I wouldn't date her if I knew she was only 17 so they told me she was 20. So they told her I was 23. At this point we were still unaware of the conspiracy in all it's complexities.

I was invited to go up to the family place with them, in Mena, Arkansas for the holidays. I had already given Pam her engagement ring and the family had accepted me with open arms. But the whole truth had still not come out yet. I knew her true age but she still thought I was 23 and I had no idea that she had been deceived too. I took care of all that about 25 miles south of Texarkana on US-59.

I don't remember the conversation but I happened to blurt out that I was 27 years old. Pam and I were riding in the back seat and her mother turned and shot me a look that told me I was dead meat. That hurt because her mother was an absolute angel. It always makes me uncomfortable when an angel is mad at me.

Her dad didn't look back at me but his head did a little shivver and he got a death grip on the steering wheel. I thought I was about to be put out on the highway for the return trip home and began wondering how long it would take me to walk all the way back to Houston.

In stereo her parents shouted at me..."You're WHAT"?!? "You said you were 23"!

After every one cooled down we talked it out and figured out just what had happened. Her folks were still not happy with their sweet little innocent daughter being engaged to a "worldly" man, 10 years her senior and her fresh as a spring rain. Add to that the fact that I came to the party with a little baggage. Namely an ex wife and a 4 year old daughter which I had full custody of and was raising on my own.

But as time passed they got over it and after the wedding things got smoothed out and they accepted our marriage.

That was on August 8th of 1971. We were married on August 4th of 1972. Now let me try, although I'm bound to fail, to explain why it turned out to be the best move I ever made.

By the time we learned the truth about everyone's age we were already serious and engaged to be married. We talked it out and could think of no reason not to go on with our plans.

Pam was little more than a girl when we met but I'm here to tell you that she has blossomed into the best woman I've ever known. Her love for me is the unselfish kind. The kind where she knows what I need and gives it freely, willingly and enthusiastically. We share every thing. We have complete trust in all things with no reservations.

We TALK to each other. That was a mistake I made in my first marriage. We NEVER talked to each other. I was determined NOT to repeat that in this one.

We agree on most things in life and the areas where we disagree we respect each others feelings and opinions and let it go at that.

I'm thinking back now over all those years and I am just simply amazed. We have been together for 41 years and yet it seems, in many ways, like the twinkling of an eye, one beat of the tiny heart of a small bird. All those years...gone. It seems impossible.

But we know that we have found or life-mates in each other and the richness and completeness of our love is the kind that takes all those years to grow. Our lives have been blessed. I guess we have had our share of ups and downs. Life doesn't discriminate when it comes to passing out bad luck and hard times but each little bad patch has only served to bind us closer together and strengthen our love.

JackandPam. That is just one thing. Apart we are only half of that, individually.

I don't care what else comes my way in this life as long as I have her strength to lean on. Her gentle hand to assure me when I'm low. The sweetness of her kiss. Her loving smile to wake up with each morning. The sparkel in her pretty blue eyes. And the knowledge that it is forever.

I am looking forward to many, many more years of being with her but I'll tell you the truth. If I drop dead this moment, I can go to my grave satisfied that I had a good life. Too late to die young and I've had the best woman I could have ever found.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Walkin' Jack said:


> HOW I MET MISS PAM
> 
> It was August 8th, 1971. My best friend and I were out for a day run on the scooters. We pulled into a choke-and-puke on I-45, out by the Goodyear blimp hangar. It's long gone now but the name of it was the Hungry Hobo. I was still smarting, socially, from the business of getting divorced, an experience he'd been through several months earlier. He had a girlfriend but I was still in a kind of shock and hadn't got my social mojo working again as yet.
> 
> ...


Good story, and the LONGEST post I've ever read on 2Cool. Had to drain the Main Vein half way through


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

some really good ones!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Marlingrinder said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised that the most common answer isn't 'at a family reunion.'


You're in Texas, not Arkansas.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

My wife was working in a convenience store and I bought some cigarettes and candy. when she bent over to get a sack I got a good look down the front of her shirt and fell in love at that moment.
Pat


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Where I met her*

In a beer joint, Randy's Wreck in Trinity Texas exactly , we were both going to good old Sam, 1973 was one great year !

F1K:texasflag


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

http://www.russianbrides.com/

Who says money can't buy happiness!


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

In college at a kegger is saw a really cute looking babe and immediately thought "That's the kind of girl I'd like to marry". Whoa! Did I really just think that?
We'll I tried to chat her up and she was friendly but not really interested in me. I just kept at it though. I'd give her rides from Houston back to school and go out drinking with her sisters and friends but I never got anywhere with her. After a year or so she finally figured it out on the way back from an art opening and we started getting closer. She'd always said she'd never get married and let a man ruin her life, so I told her if she ever changed her mind I'd like to be the one to ruin it for her. Two years later she consented and I've done my best! LOL! 21 years now and I love her more than ever.


----------



## JenniBear (Jul 2, 2010)

what a great thread! 

Duckchasr and I met October 1995, in an AOL chat room. He was visiting his family in Texas, and I was living in California at the time. We chatted for a while, and then I gave him my phone number. We were on the phone for HOURS that night. 

We met in person 8 days later. It was quite a date. LOL And we were inseparable for six weeks, and then he went away for a tour of the Pacific he was in the Navy. He came back and we got married 3 months later. 

We've been married for 16 years, and 3 little boys later. 

What a ride. Really.


----------



## JenniBear (Jul 2, 2010)

Walkin' Jack said:


> HOW I MET MISS PAM
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I just want to cry. That is the MoST beautiful thing I have ever read. Miss Pam is very fortunate to have you.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I've known mine all my life. We went to the same church, etc. The summer of 1965 we had a date. I had just graduated from high school and she had just finished her freshman year (different schools). I went off to college and would see her at church when I was home for the holidays. In '68 she went off to college and again we would see each other at church on the holidays. I got engaged to another young lady from the same town my wife is from. My senior year at SWT, I realized that wasn't going to work and we broke up. In 1970 I graduated and was teaching school. The summer of '71 she came home. As she says, SFA asked her to take a semester off. Saw her as we were walking into church. Talked as usual afterward, and her mom walked by and asked me to come over to the house. We got engaged that Christmas, married the following November. Will be 40 years in November.


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

One of the classes we were in at Texas A&M in Galveston required us to go on ship tours that were in the channel. The professor asked that the guys accompany the girls since most of the vessels were foreign flag. I saw my in for a cute girl in my class. I was at the pool one day and saw her walking to class so I quickly ran to one of the buildings that she was walking to and causally opened the door for her like I had been there the whole time. Asked her if she would like to go on a tour and the rest is history been together for 10 years and married for 6 years.


----------

